# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  My custom HeroQuest gameboard

## Olvyr

Ever since I managed to buy a copy of the (long out of print) game HeroQuest, which I had as a teen but sold off at one point, I've been wanting to make my own board. While I like the original for nostalgia's sake, I always felt the walls should have some thickness to them. Also, a lot of people on the net have widened the corridors, so I did that as well.

Anyway, here's my attempt at this classic boardgame, made 100% from scratch using a combination of AI and PS. My original file is large enough to be printed at scale (1sq = 1")

I was going for a more realistic look which I hope you guys like.
C&C welcome.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## Abu Lafia

Yeah, Hero Quest!  :Cool:  Looking really great Olvyr, very nicely textured. With the walls that thick, i think there is no other option than making the corridors longer, but it shouldn't be a big deal for the gameplay? One little nitpick would be that the darker shadows in the rooms give the impression of a lower floor level than in the corridors, looking a bit like pits (hope you get what i mean, not sure how to say it correctly in english...  :Wink:  ). 
Wish you a good time playing on it!

----------


## Olvyr

> Yeah, Hero Quest!  Looking really great Olvyr, very nicely textured. With the walls that thick, i think there is no other option than making the corridors longer, but it shouldn't be a big deal for the gameplay? One little nitpick would be that the darker shadows in the rooms give the impression of a lower floor level than in the corridors, looking a bit like pits (hope you get what i mean, not sure how to say it correctly in english...  ). 
> Wish you a good time playing on it!


Thanks!
I know what you mean (though I don't necessarily agree) but I think this is due to the fact that the tiles in the rooms are generally darker and less saturated (I wanted to imply a different material than the tiles of the corridors) and the shadows are more confined to the size of the rooms (as opposed to the longer corridors) and thus *appear* darker.
If I remember correctly, they are the same.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## tilt

Looking great - I would have liked to zoom in though to see the details better  :Smile:  ... Have you thought about doing something extra to it, like adding torches to the walls, perhaps a crack to a tile here and there or a small puddle or some rubble and such?  :Smile:   ... never played the game so I don't know if that will ruin it, but I thought it would be neat for added ambiance  :Smile:

----------


## Olvyr

> Looking great - I would have liked to zoom in though to see the details better  ... Have you thought about doing something extra to it, like adding torches to the walls, perhaps a crack to a tile here and there or a small puddle or some rubble and such?   ... never played the game so I don't know if that will ruin it, but I thought it would be neat for added ambiance


Yeah, I've thought about that. Torches, not so much. Puddles or rubble, yes, but I haven't found any great brushes for rubble yet. And I'm not particularly keen on painting each pebble by hand. 

Here's the link to my dropbox for the full res file
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jhnyw8cdva...ngeon.png?dl=0

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------

